# How old before feeding whole grapes?



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

How old is safe to feed whole grapes to children. I know they are tops on the list of choking hazard foods (alont with hot dog slices)...

Dd is two and dh has been feeding them to her whole for a little while and it makes me nervous still. She has all teeth except for her second round of molars. She was a late teether and I don't expect them to pop in any time soon.

So when did you give your little one whole grapes?


----------



## 4Marmalade (May 4, 2004)

I've heard you should wait until ages 3-4 before feeding whole grapes. My ds is 20 months and I still quarter them. Grapes are a big concern for me because they're just so darn slippery and I can totally picture my ds inhaling and it just slipping down there.


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

I think it depends on the kid. Ds has had all his teeth for a long time, and has never been a choker. Some kids choke and gag more than others, I've noticed. I've been giving him whole grapes since he was about 2.5yo or so. However, I don't give them to him when we are in the car, and I make sure he doesn't eat more than one at a time.

Choking was one of my biggest worries when he was younger, and I still worry about it, but he's never had any problems with grapes or popcorn or anything like that. I still make sure to cut meat up pretty small for him though. A few times he's had a hard candy, like a Jolly Rancher, or a cough drop, and I tend to cut those in half (making sure there are no razor sharp edges).


----------



## Colorful~Mama (Feb 20, 2003)

nods dd was about 2 1/2 or 3 when i started allowing her to eat whole grapes and i still watch her closely at 4! lol
the 2.5yo girl i babysit eats them whole and does fine, but i watch her too.
my one year old gets them quartered (or broken by hand into pieces)


----------



## Tuesday (Mar 3, 2003)

I guess it depends on your child. My DS is a real little choker (but he is only 13 month, after all). I am waiting until 5 years old. For what it is worth, my Sister-in-law's friend's child died choking on a grape. So, it really can happen. I don't even plan to give my son grapes until he is 4 or 5 even if they are quartered. It's just because they are a choking hazard and I can think of many fruits that are easier to eat and better in terms of nutrition.


----------



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

Thanks for the feedback. I agree with you guys. I feel the need to wait longer...so I will ask dh to do the same.


----------



## AuntNi (Feb 26, 2003)

Gosh, what an eye-opener. I've been giving my DD whole grapes since she was about 20 months old. She chews everything with lots of gusto, and has never choked on anything. I don't give them to her when she's unsupervised, though.

I think I'll start cutting them up again after reading this.

Thanks!
Nichole


----------



## Bippity (Sep 12, 2003)

My goofy mainstream SIL gives her 1 yr. old whole grapes & dared to hand one to my 14 mo. DD at a party last week! I grabbed it, bit it in pieces & fed her one piece at a time. SIL thought I was nuts, but I know she is nuts!


----------



## Eustacia (May 11, 2004)

I choked on food as a baby (parents hung me upside down and shook me - luckily today first aid knowledge isn't what it used to be) and from that point on I was fed miniscule pieces of food. I later choked on a hard candy so needless to say I am anal about choking (plus a neighbor's child choked to death on a part from a swingset). No whole grapes here.


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

DD is 20 and I do give her whole grapes but she is sucha dainty eater she bites them in half herself. I do watch her but hse has never put a whole one in yet.


----------



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

I'm such a laid back momma but choking and drowning are the two things that really scare me. I watch carefully while eating. She has never had any problems with me. Dh did give her an orange slice once and she almost choked on it. They can be slippery too! I always slice them up tool

Needless to say, never leave your child in the tub unattended! I get all the bath essentials (towels, toys, etc) all ready before hand so I can be right there with her!


----------



## squeakermansmom (Sep 17, 2002)

can't remember exactly when my ds starting eating them whole, but i'd say it was probably around 18 months. he's never had a problem, although that's not to say he never will. i agree with whoever said it depends on the child.


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

dd is 15 months and very toothy







but unless they're really small grapes & half them. she also only gets grapes sitting in the highchair with me next to her. too scary otherwise. when she was smaller she was a big choker, so i'm hypervigilant!


----------



## Midwesternmomma (Nov 2, 2003)

Wow, I think I am a real minority after reading this. My dd gets whole grapes at 18mo and has for a while. She has never choked on anything, ever. That said, I don't let her eat them alone, I am always right there. Hmmmm, maybe I will go back to cutting them??


----------



## logansmom528 (Jan 19, 2004)

I usually cut (or bite) the grapes in half, but ds is so independent and a big self feeder that he freaks out when he sees me doing this, like I am not giving him the whole thing. So he does get the occasional whole grape, just make sure it is one of the smaller grapes (look around, they're there).


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:

I usually cut (or bite) the grapes in half, but ds is so independent and a big self feeder that he freaks out when he sees me doing this, like I am not giving him the whole thing.
Yes, that's how it started. I used to cut up grapes, but at around 2.5yo, ds started screaming if I cut it in half. So I would give him a whole one and sit there watching him like a hawk, making sure he chewed before swallowing, and being fairly paranoid. After awhile of this I felt a little better about it, so now at 3yo he gets them whole. But like I said before, I don't give them to him in the car or any unsupervised situation.


----------



## Katie's Momma (Jun 11, 2004)

My daughter was 3 in May and I still do not give her whole grapes.

Call me paranoid I guess.


----------

